# DNC Donors Laugh After Obama Claims 2.1 Million Jobs Created



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This is fake but in reality this is what we are all thinking.

Here is the Original Original Transcript from White House
http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2011/06/20/remarks-president-dnc-event-0


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe created in other countries?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

zm88 said:


> Maybe created in other countries?


*BINGO!

*The DNC members apparently aren't all dumb.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> *BINGO!*The DNC members apparently aren't all dumb.


Wouldn't hold my breath on that one


----------

